# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  que coral é?

## miguelcarreira

Boas,

preciso de ajuda para identificar este coral e já agora se alguem souber de um site que tenha uma especie de biblioteca de corais era porreiro

Obrigado

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

a qui no forum tens uma aria so sobre corais.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas,
> 
> preciso de ajuda para identificar este coral e já agora se alguem souber de um site que tenha uma especie de biblioteca de corais era porreiro
> 
> Obrigado


 :Olá:  Miguel

Vê aqui:Coral Identification and information at Coralidea.com

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## miguelcarreira

> Miguel
> 
> Vê aqui:Coral Identification and information at Coralidea.com
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Jorge,

encontrei é um Capnella.

Obrigado

Abraço

----------

